# St.John's Wort



## jenna22 (Jan 14, 2007)

it will be only a month that im on cymbalta and wellbutrin.dont feel any changes other then that i've got more angry and impatient.I was walking down the aisle in whole foods and saw the st john's wort.I bought a bottle,not sure if im gonna take it.I have an appt tmr with a very good doctor who will see what other meds we can try and if i have been diagnosed right.

I heard great thinsg about st wort,it can help depression.anyone here tried it?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dont mix st.John's Wort with antidepressants.


----------



## jenna22 (Jan 14, 2007)

I wont start anything until i talk to my doctor tomorrow.I just dont know what im anymore,depressed,bipolar or just bad mood swings
ugh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

St.John's Wort is just a wimpy version of an anti-depressant used only in mild depression.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Also, I've heard from a dependable source that if you're bipolar, that St. John's Wort can end up sending you into a manic state so be careful.


----------



## missdenise (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been taking st. john's wort for a while and it's just getting me by. It's great for mild depression but not really good for anxiety.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

SJW is ok as an augmentary supplement, but if you got things really bad, whether depression, anxiety, or something else, don't depend on it exclusively by any means.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

not to be a downer or anything, but I have been taking St Johns Wort for 2 weeks and I haven't noticed any benefits. It could be because I only have anxiety and not depression :con


----------



## luciano (Jun 3, 2004)

I've been taking it for 3-4 months now. My advice is go to the doc to get something else. However if for some reason you can't its better than nothing. It takes a long time to start doing any thing, and even then the effects are subtle. I have noticed that it has a small calming effect, anxiety is still present and if I get into a situation were I normally have high anxiety it does nothing, but over the course of a day, I am slightly more relaxed. Like I said it better than nothing but don't expect much.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It can interfere with birth control too, if that's relevant.

I actually took St. John's Wort in the past. I can't honestly tell whether I could distinguish an actual effect beyond placebo. In addition, I don't think that herbal supplements are regulated as carefully, so use with caution (each capsule/pill could contain different levels of St. John's Wort).


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

New studies in the United States had proved Saint John's wort is ineffective. Basically, the studies in its favor were poorly designed, had small samples, and were often done is parts of Europe were internal validity is not controlled. The most relevant study was conducted by the national institutes of health and found saint john's wort no more effective than a placebo for major depression of mild magnitude.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

coolguy said:


> New studies in the United States had proved Saint John's wort is ineffective. Basically, the studies in its favor were poorly designed, had small samples, and were often done is parts of Europe were internal validity is not controlled. The most relevant study was conducted by the national institutes of health and found saint john's wort no more effective than a placebo for major depression of mild magnitude.


I'm not surprised. Could you share with us the link to this study?


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.nih.gov/news/pr/apr2002/nccam-09.htm


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

coolguy said:


> New studies in the United States had proved Saint John's wort is ineffective. Basically, the studies in its favor were poorly designed, had small samples, and were often done is parts of Europe were internal validity is not controlled. The most relevant study was conducted by the national institutes of health and found saint john's wort no more effective than a placebo for major depression of mild magnitude.


yep, i always knew it was worthless. Its nice to have some facts proving that tho.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

well I dont think its worthless. I took it way back when I was in college. It took about 2-3 weeks for full effect and I could tell a difference. I would wake up early and be wide awake. Never had that before. My anxiety was still there but depression was much better. I became photosensitive soo I stop taking it. Mississippi sun can be a beatch. My personal view is that it can be effective for depression but not for anxiety issues. Far from worthless. :stu


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Bumping this thread...

I bought a bottle of St. John's Wort yesterday and I took some this morning. I almost immediately noticed my mood was uplifted. Although some people say it has a calming effect, for me it calmed me in the way that I stopped noticing my heart beating really fast but it also gave me a good boost of energy. As for the anxiety, it hasn't done anything but it's my first day trying it so we'll see if my anxiety improves. I'll take another two capsules before work today at around 3 and I'll update again either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

One of the potential side effects listed for St. John's Wort is anxiety. Just FYI.


----------



## freshjive (Jun 4, 2008)

I've taken St. John's Wort by Kira and it has really helped me to feel a lot less stressed. The negative thoughts have really gone away and it really gives me a chance to focus on stuff thats bothering me. 

I know that not all St. John's Wort are the same so it may be that the kind you took was effective but St. John's Wort by Kira really helped feel a lot better.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

I think it works to some degree. I took it in college for a year. I would be wide awake early in the morning which is strange for me. It helped with depression but not to a large degree. I became a little photo sensitive during my use.


----------



## stopanxiety45 (Jul 2, 2008)

jenna22 said:


> it will be only a month that im on cymbalta and wellbutrin.dont feel any changes other then that i've got more angry and impatient.I was walking down the aisle in whole foods and saw the st john's wort.I bought a bottle,not sure if im gonna take it.I have an appt tmr with a very good doctor who will see what other meds we can try and if i have been diagnosed right.
> 
> I heard great thinsg about st wort,it can help depression.anyone here tried it?


St John's wort is not nearly as powerful as prescription drugs, but it can definitely have a positive effect. I have taken it before, you need to take it daily over a period of 4 weeks at least before you start seeing results.


----------

